# Production-ready (US spec) V10 R8 spotted (Pics & Vid)



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

VIDEO


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

What is that in the front boot space?


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

RK07 said:


> What is that in the front boot space?


Fire extinguisher!? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tdk said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > What is that in the front boot space?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

tdk said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > What is that in the front boot space?
> ...


 

Closer look suggests its tyre gunk etc. Not sure about all of the stuff though...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...the production car will have larger side ducts, this isn't it. The engine looks like the V8 to me.

D


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> ...the production car will have larger side ducts, this isn't it. The engine looks like the V8 to me.
> 
> D


There are five bumps on each of the wotsits :wink: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Needs more slats, louvres and scoops, plus a few more LEDs to satisfy the tastes of its target market customers.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Needs more slats, louvres and scoops, plus a few more LEDs to satisfy the tastes of its target market customers.


Not that you're casting aspersions.

:lol:


----------

